# SSH-Sessions übersichtlicher darstellen?

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mal so in die Runde frage, ob jemand Tipps hat, wie man mehrere SSH-Sessions übersichtlicher darstellen kann.

Mein konkretes Problem ist, dass sich über den Tag diverse ssh-Sitzungen zu unterschiedlichen Rechnern bei mir ansammeln und in der Taskleiste von KDE nur "ip-adresse : Anmeldename" zu sehen bekomme. Sind es auf diese weise ein paar Sitzungen verliert man schnell die Übersicht.

Gibt es nicht irgendwie eine Möglichkeit die Fenster manuell nach dem Kunden zu benennen? Starten tue ich die Sitzungen über Verknüpfungen, die mir ein Terminal mit einer ssh-Session starten.

Ich weiss nicht ob ich meine Frage anschaulich erklären konnte. Vielleicht kennt jemand aber dieses Problem wenn er schon mal 5-10 ssh Sitzungen offen hatte und sich gerade mal die Passende suchen musste  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

Also die Tabs der Konsolen können Prinzipiell umbenannt werden.

Mit dem title Schalter (--title <args>) Kannst du das Fenster so benennen wie du es möchtest.

Theoretisch könntest du das ganze auch in einer Konsole öffnen und diese ganzen ssh-Sitzungen nur als Tabs laufen lassen, diese Tabs kannst du frei benennen, und per STRG+Richtungstaste durch"zappen".

Also entweder konsole --title "bla bla bla", siehe: http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/6048/konsolentitel.png

Oder verschiedene Tabs, siehe: http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8584/konsolentabs.png

Leider stelle ich gerade fest das der title von der Tabbezeichnung überschrieben wird, wenn dieser sich ändert, und ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das abstellen kann.

Allerdings kann ich keine Garantie geben ob das gleiche für die KDE3-Konsole gilt.

Im Zweifelsfall, wenn du KDE3 verwendest in eine konsole einfach mal konsole --help eingeben.

In dem Title und dem Tab-Namen müsste %d für den Hostnamen/die IP des Rechners stehen

und %n für das ausgeführte Programm, bzw den User bei ssh-Sitzungen.

 :Wink:  Eigentlich hat so gut wie jedes Linux Programm ein --help bzw. -h Schalter um sich den Hilfe-Text und die möglichen Schalter anzeigen zu lassen.

Aber das weißt du mit Sicherheit.

----------

## think4urs11

und wenn dir die Taskleiste generell zu voll wird kannst du auch screen benutzen - und hast damit nur eine Terminalsession in der Tasklist.

Wahlweise eine Session mit einem 'screen-tab' per Kunde oder eine screen-session per Kunde.

Damit kannst du dann z.B. auch Spielchen machen wie 12 Kunden gleichzeitig in einem Terminalfenster zu sehen wenns sein muß  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEye

Theoretisch eine gute Idee, aber praktisch funktioniert das leider nicht so richtig.

Manchmal wird bei mir eine Konsole mit dem angegebenen Titel gestartet, manchmal ist der Titel leer.  Die Angabe mit dem --title Schalter scheint noch nicht so irchtig zu funktionieren...

Schade eigentlich

Ich benutze KDE4 btw...

Edit: Scheint mir so als würde das erste Fenster mit dem richtigen Titel geöffnet werden. Jedes weiter allerdings mit einem leeren Titel

----------

## BlackEye

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> und wenn dir die Taskleiste generell zu voll wird kannst du auch screen benutzen - und hast damit nur eine Terminalsession in der Tasklist.
> 
> Wahlweise eine Session mit einem 'screen-tab' per Kunde oder eine screen-session per Kunde.
> 
> Damit kannst du dann z.B. auch Spielchen machen wie 12 Kunden gleichzeitig in einem Terminalfenster zu sehen wenns sein muß 

 

Mit "screen" meinst du das Konsolenprogramm? Das verwende ich eigentlich nur um bestimmte Operationen in den Hintergrund zu verlagern und bei bedarf wieder hervor zu holen. Man könnte natürlich auch screens erzeugen mit dem Kundennamen und dort dann die ssh sitzung hinein... Gewöhnungsfrage nehme ich an. Während die Steuerung mit KDE-Mitteln via ALT-TAB erfolg, müsste ich da Kommandozeilen benutzen um mich hin und her zu schalten. 

hmm.... Vor allem wirds dann schwer wenn der Kunde mehrere Server hat. Z.b. einen Xen-Server mit mehreren Domänen auf denen ich parallel herum turne.

Ich glaub ideal für mich wäre eine Möglichkeit eine "Konsole" (das KDE-Programm) zu öffnen mit dem Namen des Kunden und dort die unterschiedlichen Rechner in Tabs zu packen. Natürlich nur bei Bedarf. Man müsste so eine "Konsole" per script (unter kde3 war das mal dcop) bedienen können um bei bedarf weitere Unterfenster hinzufügen zu können

----------

## Max Steel

Seltsam,also bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei, bis auf die Sache mit dem "Tab überschreibt title", aber egal.

Auf jeden Fall, wären da noch die Möglichkeit der Tabbenennung. oder die Screen-Geschichte von Think4UrS11

Du kannst in den Einstellungen deines/deiner Profile die Beschriftungsformate ändern, laut Einstellung nur für die Tabs, allerdings werden diese ja 1zu1 auf den Konsolentitel übertragen.

So ist es theoretisch möglich das ganze so in etwa aussehen zu lassen:

FirmaX @RechnerY : <durchshell gesetzter Fenstertitel>

(so bekomm ich auch endlich wieder die Info welches Paket er beim emergen aktuell bearbeitet, das hab ich irgendwie vermisst...)

----------

## think4urs11

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Mit "screen" meinst du das Konsolenprogramm?
> 
> Während die Steuerung mit KDE-Mitteln via ALT-TAB erfolg, müsste ich da Kommandozeilen benutzen um mich hin und her zu schalten. 
> 
> hmm.... Vor allem wirds dann schwer wenn der Kunde mehrere Server hat. Z.b. einen Xen-Server mit mehreren Domänen auf denen ich parallel herum turne.

 

Ja das meinte ich. In deinem Fall ist es dann besser eine Screensession per Kunde zu machen und in dieser dann ggf. eigene Tabs per Server.

Ob man jetzt Alt+Tab (KDE) oder Strg+A (Screen) bevorzugt ist eher Kleinkram.

Prinzipiell kann man Screensessions zwar auch ineinander schachteln, d,h, eine 'Mastersession' in der in getrennten Tabs dann Slavesessions pro Kunde laufen (mit mehreren Tabs sowohl in der Master- wie der Slavesession) aber das wird durchschnittlich fortgeschrittenen console-Junkies wie mir gerne mal zu verworren - soll heißen das ist echter console-Hardcore. Dann doch lieber 'screen -rd kundenname'.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Man müsste so eine "Konsole" per script (unter kde3 war das mal dcop) bedienen können um bei bedarf weitere Unterfenster hinzufügen zu können

 

Das geht per dbus.

Wenn ich zuhause bin, schicke ich dir mal ein Beispiel.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Prinzipiell kann man Screensessions zwar auch ineinander schachteln, d,h, eine 'Mastersession' in der in getrennten Tabs dann Slavesessions pro Kunde laufen (mit mehreren Tabs sowohl in der Master- wie der Slavesession) aber das wird durchschnittlich fortgeschrittenen console-Junkies wie mir gerne mal zu verworren - soll heißen das ist echter console-Hardcore. Dann doch lieber 'screen -rd kundenname'.

 

Das hab ich schon mehrmals versucht, aber irgendwie konnte ich die Screens nichtmehr auseinandernehmen.

----------

## BlackEye

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *BlackEye wrote:*   Man müsste so eine "Konsole" per script (unter kde3 war das mal dcop) bedienen können um bei bedarf weitere Unterfenster hinzufügen zu können 
> 
> Das geht per dbus.
> 
> Wenn ich zuhause bin, schicke ich dir mal ein Beispiel.
> ...

 

Oh ja, das wäre super! Da könnte ich mir sowas selbst basteln  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Taskleiste? Hab ich nicht, verdeckt nur das nackte Mädel im Bildhintergrund. 

Wenn ich mit ALT+Tab die Anwendungen umschalt, seh ich bei mir (Enlightenment e16) den Titel des jeweiligen Programms. Beim Opera ist das der Titel des aktuell angezeigten Tabs. Bei den Konsolen ist das der Pfad. Wenn ich mich auf einem anderen Rechner einlogge, steht logischerweise login@rechnername: pfad im Titel. Allerdings verwende ich ausschließlich urxvt oder xterm. Einstellen kannst du das ganz einfach über den Prompt:

```
if [ $TERM == "linux" ]; then

        if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then

                PS1="\[\033[01;31m\]\u@\h \[\033[00;36m\]\w \[\033[0;32m\]<\t>\[\033[0;37m\]\n > "

        else

                PS1="\[\033[01;36m\]\u@\h \[\033[00;36m\]\w \[\033[0;32m\]<\t>\[\033[0;37m\]\n > "

        fi

else

        if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then

                PS1='\[\033[00;37m\]\u \[\033[00;31m\]\W>\[\033[00m\] '

        else

                PS1='\[\033[00;37m\]\u \[\033[00;33m\]\W>\[\033[00m\] '

        fi

fi
```

Das gibt mir auf der Konsole (ALT+Fx) einen zweizeiligen Prompt und schreibt bei den Terminals unter X den Host+Pfad in die Titelleiste.

----------

## Max Steel

Das Problem hierbei @musv ist das die KDE4 Konsole als Standardeinstellung nur den reinen Ordnernamen des aktiven Ordners sowie den Programmnamen der Anwendung (also emerge z.B.).

Und bei ssh-Verbindungen auf Fremdrechner eben die ${IP} : ${USER}

Das Verhalten kann man allerdings umstellen, so habe ich jetzt z.B.:

${pwd}: ${Durch Shell gesetzte Titelleiste}

bzw.

${USER}@${Fremdrechner}: ${Durch Shell gesetzte Titelleiste}

Der Threadersteller sucht allerdings eine Möglichkeit statt der IP-Adresse (Fremdrechner-name) den Namen der Firma sowie den Maschinenname anzuzeigen.

Evtl lässt sich mit %w (Shell gesetzte Titelleiste) sowie deiner bashrc auf dem Fremdrechner was anfangen.

Aber ich weiß nicht wer nach dem ssh die "Shell gesetzte Titelleiste" (Wie kann man das denn bitte anders nennen) setzt.

Kommt auf den Versuch an.

----------

## Finswimmer

qdbus org.kde.yakuake /yakuake/sessions addSession

qdbus org.kde.yakuake /yakuake/sessions runCommand irc

----------

## avx

Ich hab hier rxvt-unicode mit USE="afterimage". Pro Kunde hab ich dann ein Term, dessen Logo als Hintergrundbild, die einzelnen Sessions in screen und dann noch die Hostnamen im Prompt. Damit hüpf ich derzeit mit ~20 Kunden und insgesammt ~70 Accounts/Servern rum, bis jetzt ohne nennenswerte Probleme.

----------

